# envoyer des fax à partir d'un imac avec adsl



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2000)

comment envoyer des fax en utilisant l'adsl sur imac ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2000)

Tu tiens vraiement à ce que cela passe par L'ADSL 
ou 
tu est connecté à internet par l'ADSL et tu veux aussi pouvoir envoyer rdes fax ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2000)

Pas possible !!!! Le protocole utilisé en ADSL en du PPtP (voire PPoEavec certains routages IP); L'ADSL permet de toutes façons de laisser le canal RTC ouvert pour une appli. genre fax ou modem....


----------

